# castor oil 40+2 weeks.



## 2012IVY

I don't want people to tell me what to do with my baby just Here to ask a few questions.

My mum,nan,aunt,sister,lots of friends have done it do not write negative things on here,

Just want to know how long people have gone into labour after drinking castor oil and how much did they drink??

It obviously works if pharmacys aren't allowed to sell it to pregnant women and has worked on every one I know who has tried it!


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

2012IVY said:


> I don't want people to tell me what to do with my baby just Here to ask a few questions.
> 
> My mum,nan,aunt,sister,lots of friends have done it do not write negative things on here,
> 
> Just want to know how long people have gone into labour after drinking castor oil and how much did they drink??
> 
> *It obviously works if pharmacys aren't allowed to sell it to pregnant women and has worked on every one I know who has tried it!*

Well, frankly the bolded should speak volumes to you surely? You may not want negative comments but coming into this part of the forum to ask a question about something dangerous and so controversial and only expecting perspectives that you agree with isn't wise. From what I know people who take it usually experience symptoms anywhere from a couple of hours after drinking it up to 24 hours. Good luck and remember to keep hydrated as much as you possibly can if you do take it.


----------



## LoraLoo

Yep like PP said, probably within 24 hours IF it works- most people just end up very very sick. Go ahead if you are happy to risk your babys life for the sake of a few more days :thumbup:


----------



## Irish Eyes

I wonder if there are different opinions between US & UK? Being UK based I didn't take it and no where sells it. However on an episode of 16 & Pregnant (US), the doctor actually told the girl to take it to induce labour at 40 weeks.


----------



## Lozdi

Wikipedia has this to say on the matter:

'Castor oil, when ingested, triggers cramping in the bowel, making it an effective laxative. Thus, it is intended that such cramping extend to the uterus. In an overdue pregnancy in which the mother's cervix is already effacing and partially dilated, this cramping can lead to labor contractions.[citation needed] The irregular, painful contractions of castor oil-induced labor can be stressful on the mother and fetus.[citation needed] It also leaves the laboring woman quite dehydrated as a result of the vomiting and diarrhea which result when the recommended dose of castor oil for labor induction is taken2 oz, or about 4 tbsp.[citation needed] This leaves her without access to the energy she could otherwise derive from food or drink throughout her labor process. Using castor oil for induction is not recommended without consulting a medical practitioner and is not recommended in a complex pregnancy.'

Honestly, I think your crazy to try it, but I will stick with my each to their own opinion.


----------



## lhancock90

The UK and US have very different stances on this.
As do the members of this forum. 
Personally, its not something i would do, it basically does the same as a curry, it causes your body to clear out and go into labour however, its a lot more viscous and actually, usually works.
Please remember that just because it "didn't harm" someone else, or their baby, it doesn't mean its safe!
& do not, ever, take it before 40 weeks.
It can cause the baby to poo inside you, leading to meconium aspiration, this is incredibly dangerous for baby, the risk of this happening after a certain point in pregnancy goes up, which is why in other countries, its advised, however, they are usually monitored far better than the UK.


----------



## lozzy21

2012IVY said:


> I don't want people to tell me what to do with my baby just Here to ask a few questions.
> 
> My mum,nan,aunt,sister,lots of friends have done it do not write negative things on here,
> 
> Just want to know how long people have gone into labour after drinking castor oil and how much did they drink??
> 
> It obviously works if pharmacys aren't allowed to sell it to pregnant women and has worked on every one I know who has tried it!


Pharmacy's are not allowed to sell it to pregnant woman not because it works but because its a down right dangerous and stupid thing to do. It not only makes you poo but the baby aswell and this can lead to your baby inhaling the poo which is a life threatening problem.


----------



## Amygdala

It would be reckless for people to give you advice on this without pointing out the dangers as someone else might read that advice and think its an ok thing to do. You yourself clearly know that it's dangerous, otherwise you wouldn't be so defensive. So I put it to you that this close to your baby's birth, now's the time to put their needs first. Your comfort/wishes should never trump your child's needs. If there's a genuine, medical reason you need them to come now, then go get induced in a hospital, in a safe and supervised manner.


----------



## ravenmel

It's her baby and her body don't see the need for all the negative comments and rude digs. She obviously knows the risk and information didn't need it pointed out again as it wasn't the question. I've only ever read suspected risk linked to castor oil science is not sure if castor oil cause baby to pass meconium. Because your baby is already 40 weeks plus you have a higher chance of your baby passing meconium in the womb due to more mature bowels. 

Anyway you can buy it in the UK online at amazon, tesco direct, afro caribbean stores, chinese herbal stores etc boots and super drugs for example won't sell it to your if pregnant.

People I know that have taken it did 2 ounces with orange juice and it normally works within 24 hours if it's going to work at. It's 50/50 tho if your body isn't ready it won't work , it smells vile too.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Amygdala said:


> It would be reckless for people to give you advice on this without pointing out the dangers as someone else might read that advice and think its an ok thing to do. You yourself clearly know that it's dangerous, otherwise you wouldn't be so defensive. So I put it to you that this close to your baby's birth, now's the time to put their needs first. Your comfort/wishes should never trump your child's needs. If there's a genuine, medical reason you need them to come now, then go get induced in a hospital, in a safe and supervised manner.

^^ that's about as well as you can put it! :thumbup: Though as OP hasn't returned, has only made one post yet felt the need to request people didn't write anything negative (so clearly knows what the general feeling towards castor oil is on the forum) suggests to me this thread was something of a wind up :growlmad:


----------



## lozzy21

ravenmel said:


> It's her baby and her body don't see the need for all the negative comments and rude digs. She obviously knows the risk and information didn't need it pointed out again as it wasn't the question. I've only ever read suspected risk linked to castor oil science is not sure if castor oil cause baby to pass meconium. Because your baby is already 40 weeks plus you have a higher chance of your baby passing meconium in the womb due to more mature bowels.
> 
> Anyway you can buy it in the UK online at amazon, tesco direct, afro caribbean stores, chinese herbal stores etc boots and super drugs for example won't sell it to your if pregnant.
> 
> People I know that have taken it did 2 ounces with orange juice and it normally works within 24 hours if it's going to work at. It's 50/50 tho if your body isn't ready it won't work , it smells vile too.

Because some of us have had baby who have had to spend time in special care and for people to knowingly do things that increase your babys chance of becoming ill simply because they are fed up of being pregnant makes me so mad! People who decide to do stupid things like that should go have a look through photos of babys who are in special care because they have inhaled meconium and decide if its really worth it. My LO passed meconium, thankfully she didn't breath any in but she still have to have 5 days of IV antibiotics as a precaution, having to watch your two hour old baby get jabbed with needles trying to put a cannula in is not nice at all.


----------



## ravenmel

lozzy21 said:


> ravenmel said:
> 
> 
> It's her baby and her body don't see the need for all the negative comments and rude digs. She obviously knows the risk and information didn't need it pointed out again as it wasn't the question. I've only ever read suspected risk linked to castor oil science is not sure if castor oil cause baby to pass meconium. Because your baby is already 40 weeks plus you have a higher chance of your baby passing meconium in the womb due to more mature bowels.
> 
> Anyway you can buy it in the UK online at amazon, tesco direct, afro caribbean stores, chinese herbal stores etc boots and super drugs for example won't sell it to your if pregnant.
> 
> People I know that have taken it did 2 ounces with orange juice and it normally works within 24 hours if it's going to work at. It's 50/50 tho if your body isn't ready it won't work , it smells vile too.
> 
> Because some of us have had baby who have had to spend time in special care and for people to knowingly do things that increase your babys chance of becoming ill simply because they are fed up of being pregnant makes me so mad! People who decide to do stupid things like that should go have a look through photos of babys who are in special care because they have inhaled meconium and decide if its really worth it. My LO passed meconium, thankfully she didn't breath any in but she still have to have 5 days of IV antibiotics as a precaution, having to watch your two hour old baby get jabbed with needles trying to put a cannula in is not nice at all.Click to expand...

If the tread is going to annoy you why read it? No one knows the risk of castor oil as science has no clear answers so how do you know she's going to harm her baby? No one thinks it's crazy when the doctor jabs you full of drugs and you might be unlucky and stuff side effect from them. 
I just find it rude when someone asks advice and people start bashing them, calling them stupid or having digs at them because they are doing something you don't agree. I've very sorry something bad happened to you but that's no ones faults. I know someone who suffer a loss because of meconium and they never used castor oil.

Anyway she's probably had her baby now


----------



## lhancock90

If you know someone who sufffered a loss because of meconium why would you be so for something that has a high risk of causing it?
We've given her the facts and left her to decide herself.


----------



## LoraLoo

lhancock90 said:


> *If you know someone who sufffered a loss because of meconium why would you be so for something that has a high risk of causing it?*
> We've given her the facts and left her to decide herself.

Exactly :dohh::dohh: x


----------



## anita665

I think it's one of those things which has got really bad press but (please don't kill me for saying this) isn't was bad as people think.

UK pharmacies don't sell it - not because of any risk but because there is no market for it anymore. It's typically used as a laxative and there are so many better ones on the market now. It's not profitable.

Castor oil doesn't leave the digestive system so it does not get into your blood and does not cross the placenta. The castor oil therefore doesn't on it's own cause baby to poop or do anything else for that matter. It can in some women however cause baby to poop indirectly as contractions can be so strong that baby goes into distress.

There was a study done on this many years ago now which said there was little increase in the number of babies who passed muconium before birth where castor oil had been known to be used. In fact it was negligible.

It can cause vomiting and diarrhoea which can cause dehydration. It doesn't happen to everyone but it is a risk. If it happens, you need to make sure you drink plenty.

From what I remember people were using a couple of table spoons no less that 4 hours apart because it takes time to work. Too much and you will make yourself ill. Don't expect it to work first time. In fact it won't work at all if you are not ready to go. even in hospital they will have a hard time inducing you if your body is not ready to respond.

Even 4 or 5 years ago it was reasonably commonly used although there were still a lot of people against it.

I don't think it's the nicest way to induce yourself but in the end it's up to you.


----------



## emilyjade

why would you want to even take something to give you the runs aswel as labour pains!


----------



## xsadiex

I am not sure it is as bad as you all say. I know lots of people use it and there is no meconium, i used it and there was no meconium. It hasn't actually been proven this is the case. Mother getting diareah doesn't necessarily stress the baby, as long as you keep hydrated and don't take a ridiculous amount it's fine in my opinion. Better than a medical induction!


----------



## lhancock90

xsadiex said:


> I am not sure it is as bad as you all say. I know lots of people use it and there is no meconium, i used it and there was no meconium. It hasn't actually been proven this is the case. Mother getting diareah doesn't necessarily stress the baby, as long as you keep hydrated and don't take a ridiculous amount it's fine in my opinion. Better than a medical induction!

I will say this until i am blue in the face.
Just because YOU were fine or someone you know doesn't mean everyone will be. 
:thumbup:


----------



## xsadiex

Where did you do your research? Online?
Give me some hard proof then I'll shut up. But it's not as black and white as you think.


----------



## lhancock90

xsadiex said:


> Where did you do your research? Online?
> Give me some hard proof then I'll shut up. But it's not as black and white as you think.

Exactly.
So how can you say its safe.
The fact is there MAY be a risk.


----------



## xsadiex

And there's no risks to medical induction?
There is no proof castor oil is bad. There is more proof medical induction is dangerous for baby and mum.


----------



## lhancock90

Medical induction is at least supervised by a medical team to lessen the risks
Fact is, nobody knows either way with castor oil so is it worth the risk? No IMO.
As i said to the OP she should at least wait until shes further overdue to take it if she wants. 
:thumbup:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

^^ that's the point, it's a medical induction and it's performed constantly, all over the world, every day by trained medical professionals. If I'm pregnant again and my midwife\doctor instructs me in hospital to take it, like they do an induction then I may see that it's no more dangerous than a medical induction. As it is, they advise you *not* to take it so I don't believe it's safe for a second. My DS had meconium in his waters and he was distressed. In both my subsequent pregnancies I have been terrified there would be meconium again. I wouldn't have taken any risks whatsoever of that being the case, however minuscule. My son did poo inside of me because he was overdue, most likely, but there was nothing I could do about that. Why you would want to take CO which brings a risk of your LO producing meconium is beyond me. Meconium isn't nice; it scared the hell of me frankly. Plus I've spent two labours since worrying myself stupid it would happen again. Why would you *add* to your chances of that happening? :wacko:


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

I am taking castor oil (in a cocktail) under the supervision of my midwives, I trust them so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Shineystar

I'd think you would be mad to even consider the risk of diarrheoa and vomiting pregnant, never mind in labour. Yes people say keep drinking but sometimes if your body is flushing everything out like it does in D&V then it simply wont absorb enough.

I can vouch for this after having bad D&V last week due to a virus, and despite trying to drink pints of water at a time it was coming straight back out and resulted in me being admitted to hospital for IV fluids for 48hrs. My urine was loaded with ketones and protein due to dehydration, so for me its simply a risk I wouldn't even think about, I cant imagine having to have pushed a baby out feeling like i did then :(


----------



## mandaxx

This is a slight bit off topic, but my baby passed meconium in my womb and was born with the chord around her neck, very blue and had to be revived. I wasn't offered any precautions or anything and infact we barely saw a midwife until I was discharged next day! Should I complain at my booking appointment with this baby? It was less than a year ago in the same hospital x


----------



## katy1310

lozzy21 said:


> ravenmel said:
> 
> 
> It's her baby and her body don't see the need for all the negative comments and rude digs. She obviously knows the risk and information didn't need it pointed out again as it wasn't the question. I've only ever read suspected risk linked to castor oil science is not sure if castor oil cause baby to pass meconium. Because your baby is already 40 weeks plus you have a higher chance of your baby passing meconium in the womb due to more mature bowels.
> 
> Anyway you can buy it in the UK online at amazon, tesco direct, afro caribbean stores, chinese herbal stores etc boots and super drugs for example won't sell it to your if pregnant.
> 
> People I know that have taken it did 2 ounces with orange juice and it normally works within 24 hours if it's going to work at. It's 50/50 tho if your body isn't ready it won't work , it smells vile too.
> 
> Because some of us have had baby who have had to spend time in special care and for people to knowingly do things that increase your babys chance of becoming ill simply because they are fed up of being pregnant makes me so mad! People who decide to do stupid things like that should go have a look through photos of babys who are in special care because they have inhaled meconium and decide if its really worth it. My LO passed meconium, thankfully she didn't breath any in but she still have to have 5 days of IV antibiotics as a precaution, having to watch your two hour old baby get jabbed with needles trying to put a cannula in is not nice at all.Click to expand...

Exactly this. My LO was born 13 weeks early and had to spend 7 weeks in intensive care, 4 in high dependency and 2 in special care, and it's just awful watching your tiny baby fighting like that, with all those cannulas etc in their tiny hands and feet. I had no control over what happened with me, and I just don't understand people doing things that could put their baby at risk.


----------

